# [Section Thread Index]



## ico (Aug 9, 2012)

I think it's time to create an index for threads so that it's easier for us to dig threads. Help me out with this by digging old threads. Post the thread links here and I'll put them here categorised alphabetically. Other moderators can and rather should edit this out to make this complete. 4-5 games a day from everyone's contribution and the list will be complete. So, let's dig threads. 





*A*
Ace Combat Assault Horizon 2011
Afterfall : InSanity 2011
Age of Empires 2 HD
Alan Wake for PC 2010
Alice: Madness Returns [Multi-Platform] 2011
Aliens : Colonial Marines
Assassin's Creed 3 2012
Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood 2010
Assassin's Creed: Chronicles
Assassin's Creed: Revelations 2011
Assassin's Creed: Rogue



*B*
Batman: Arkham Asylum 2009
Batman: Arkham City 2011
Batman: Arkham Knight
Batman: Arkham Origins
Battlefield 3 Mutliplayer 2011
Battlefield 3 Single Player 2011
Battlefield 4
Beyond Good and Evil 2  2010
Bioshock 1 & 2 2007 2010
Bioshock: Infinite 2013
Blacklight: Retribution 2012
Blades of Time
Borderlands 2 2012
Brink 2011
Bulletstorm 2011



*C*
Call of Duty Ghosts
Call of Duty: Black Ops 2010
Call of Duty: Black Ops 2l 2012
Call of Duty: Black Ops 3
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 2011
Call of Duty: World at War 2008
Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood 2009
Call of Juarez: The Cartel 2011
Call of Juarez: The Gunslinger 2013
Castlevania:Lords of Shadow 
Cities Skyline
Civilization Beyond Earth
Civilization V 2010
Civilization V: Brave New World
Command & Conquer: Generals 2
Commandos Series 1999-2006
Company of Heroes 2 2013
Counter-Strike: Global Offensive 2012
Crysis 2 2011
Crysis 3 2013
Cyberpunk 2077



*D*
DOTA 2003
DOTA 2 2013
Dark Souls 1: Prepare to Die
Dark Souls 2
Darksiders 2010
Darksiders 2 2012
DayZ
Dead Island 2011
Dead Space 2
Dead Space 3
Delta Force: Angel Falls
Deus Ex: Human Revolution 2010
Deus Ex: Mankind Divided
Devil May Cry Series
Diablo 3 2011
Dirt 3
Dirt 4 & DiRT Showndown
Dirt Rally
Dishonored 2012
Divinity Original Sin
Don Bradman Cricket 2014
Dragon Age 2 2011
Dragon Age 3: Inquisition
Dragon Age III: Inquisition
Dragon Age: Origins 2009
Dragon Ball Xenoverse
Driver: San Francisco 2011
Duke Nukem FOREVER
Dungeon Siege 3
Dying Light
Dynasty Warriors
The Darkness II



*E*
Escape Dead Island
Euro Truck Simulator 2
Evolve



*F*
F 2011
F1 2011
FIFA 12
FIFA 13
FIFA 16
Fable 3
Fallout 3
Fallout: New Vegas
Far Cry 2
Far Cry 3
Far Cry 4
Flatout 3: Chaos & Destructionh



*G*
GRID 2
GTA 4
GTA 5 (Console)
GTA Heaven
Game of Thrones: The Telltale Game Series
Ghost Recon Phantoms
Ghostbusters: Sanctum of Slime
God of War IV [NOT PC]
Grey Goo
Guild Wars 2
[PC] Grand Theft Auto V



*H*
HAWX 2
Half-Life 2
Hard Reset
Hearthstone
Heroes of the Storm
Hitman
Hitman: Absolution
Homefront
Homeworld



*I*
I am Alive


*J*
Just Cause 2
Just Cause 3



*K*
Kane & Lynch
Karateka Returns
Kerbal Space Program
Killing Floor 2
King of Fighters XIII
Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning
Lost Ark



*L*
L.A. Noire
Last of Us [PS3]
League of Legends
Left 4 Dead & Left 4 Dead 2
Lord of the Rings: War in the North
Lost Planet 3



*M*
MX vs. ATV Reflex [PC][X360][PS3][PSP]
Mad Max
Mafia & Mafia II
Mass Effect 2
Mass Effect 3
Mass Effect Andromeda
Max Payne 3
Medal of Honor
Medal of Honor: Warfighter
Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance
Metal Gear Solid 5: The Phantom Pain
Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroe
Metro 2033
Metro: Last Light
Mirror's Edge
*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/191984-mirror-s-edge-catalyst.html
Mortal Kombat Komplete Edition
Mortal Kombat X



*N*
Need For Speed Rivals
Need For Speed World
Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit 2010
Need for Speed: Most Wanted Reboot
Need for Speed: Run
Need for Speed: Shift 2
NeoTokyo°
Ninja Blade
No Man's Sky



*O*
Outlast
Overwatch



*P*
Payday/Payday 2
Pillars of Eternity
Portal 1
Portal 2
Prey 2
Pro Evolution Soccer
Project CARS
Prototype
Prototype 2



*Q*
Quantum Break


*R*
Rage
Rage of the Dragons
Red Faction: Armageddon
Remember Me
Reset
Resident Evil 5
Resident Evil 6
Resident Evil Revelations
Resident Evil: Raccoon City
Ridge Racer: Unbounded
Rocksmith 2014
Rise of the Tomb Raider (2015)


*S*
S.T.A.L.K.E.R
S.T.A.L.K.E.R Lost Alpha
SOMA
SUPER Street Fighter IV Arcade Edition
Saints Row 3
Saints Row 4
Samurai 3: Vengeance
Shank [PSN] [XBLA] [PC]
Silent Hill 2
Silent Hill HD Collection [PS3]
Silent Hill: Homecoming
Simcity
Sleeping Dogs
Sniper Elite V2
Sniper: Ghost Warrior
 South Park: The Fractured But Whole
Spec Ops: The Line
Splinter Cell Series
Splinter Cell: Blacklist
Split Second: Velocity
Star Wars Battlefront
Star Wars: Force Unleashed 2
Star Wars: Old Republic
StarCraft 2: Heart of the Swarm
Street Fighter X Tekken
Syndicate



*T*
 Torchlight I/ II discussion thread
Team Fortress 2
Test Drive: Unlimited
The Crew
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Elder Scrolls Online
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
The Evil Within
The Walking Dead Series
The Witcher 2: Enhanced Edition
The Witcher 3
The Wolf Among Us
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Future Soldier
Tomb Raider Series Reboot
Tomb Raider: Underworld
Tony Hawk Pro Skater HD
Total War Games Discussion
Total War Rome 2
Transformers: Fall of Cybertron
Tribes Ascend
Tron Evolution [PC][X360][PS3][PSP][NDS][Wii]



*U*
Unturned
Urban Terror
Unreal Tournament (2015)


*V*
Virtua Tennis 4



*W*
WWE 2K15
Walking Dead FPS
Walking Dead Series
Warframe
Warhammer 40k Discussion
Watchdogs
Wolfenstein: Old Blood



*X*
XCOM: Enemy Unknown
XCOM 2


*Y*



*Z*


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 9, 2012)

Fallout:New Vegas

Fallout 3


----------



## gameranand (Aug 9, 2012)

Very good move. Unfortunately I can't contribute much because of mobile but still I'll try my best.
Fallout 3

Virtua Tennis 4


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks ico for making this thread here`s my contribution
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/142049-farcry-3-incredible.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/161382-grid-2-thread.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/157922-need-speed-most-wanted-reboot.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/152803-prototype-2-thread.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/153729-simcity.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/134956-mass-effect-3-a.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/124429-mass-effect-mass-effect-2-discussion-thread.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/156304-spec-ops-line.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/141848-darksiders-ii.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/152789-transformers-fall-cybertron.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/130947-s-t-l-k-e-r-series-discussion.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/146853-driver-san-francisco.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/160330-fifa-13-a.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/153108-medal-honor-warfighter.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/152682-sleeping-dogs.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/155777-sniper-ghost-warrior-2-pc.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/148022-gta-v-coming-soon-finally-d.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/149975-alan-wake-pc.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/132572-civilization-v.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/138870-max-payne-3-a.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/140900-l-noire-thread.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/151579-resident-evil-6-a.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/156529-just-cause-2-a.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/158078-watchdogs-ubisoft-pc-xbox360-ps3.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/139289-dmc-2012-devil-may-cry-discussion.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/155435-crysis-3-a.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/155448-lost-planet-3-a.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/154942-ridge-racer-unbounded.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/134958-batman-arkham-city.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/149620-syndicate.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/139443-fifa-12-discussion.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/144175-saints-row-3-a.html


----------



## utkarsh73 (Aug 9, 2012)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/158060-splinter-cell-blacklist.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/127446-split-second-velocity-kick-ass-game.html


----------



## ico (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I've added. Need more now.  Keep digging. I'm digging as well.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Aug 9, 2012)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/consoles/158143-last-us.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/144637-borderlands-2-yes-its-official-peeps.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/159680-walking-dead-fps-activision.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/156088-reset-game-debut-trailer.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/133916-official-assassins-creed-brotherhood-thread-ps3-x360-pc.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/146081-need-speed-run-discussion-thread.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/151833-tony-hawk-pro-skater-hd.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/149685-flatout-3-chaos-destruction.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/137060-rage.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/137106-dead-island.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/146965-lord-rings-war-north.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/143543-f1-2011-discussion.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/140420-bioshock-infinite-discussion-thread.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/142334-fable-3-a.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/142709-f-3-r.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/141995-alice-madness-returns-multi-platform.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/137541-homefront-talks.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/140855-dungeon-siege-iii-discussion-thread.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/137068-bulletstorm-here.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/140409-bioshock-bioshock-2-thread.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/138939-prey-2-a.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/102828-tomb-raider-underworld.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/136735-test-drive-unlimited-2-discussion.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/137015-star-wars-force-unleashed-2-a.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/137304-ghostbusters-sanctum-slime-xbla-psn-pc.html

These are the threads till Pg:24(my setting is 50 per page)

Personal Advice I feel that moderators should divide Gamerz into the *questions and answers related to gaming* and the *gaming discussion threads*


----------



## Faun (Aug 9, 2012)

Silent Hill HD Collection
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/154930-silent-hill-hd-collection.html

Silent Hill 2
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/136917-silent-hill-2-pc-ps2.html

Silent Hill Homecoming
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/102198-silent-hill-homecoming-discussion.html


----------



## ico (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks. Added.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 11, 2012)

I came to know there is no Commandos (series) thread  , except for a Commandos Strike Force Announcement thread by me ..


----------



## ico (Aug 11, 2012)

RCuber said:


> I came to know there is no Commandos (series) thread  , except for a Commandos Strike Force Announcement thread by me ..


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/131544-commandos-series.html

Added.


----------



## digitfan (Aug 11, 2012)

Inspired from ivg?


----------



## ico (Aug 11, 2012)

digitfan said:


> Inspired from ivg?




More like the need of the hour. Just like these posts were - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/150815-reference-section-thread-index.html | *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/rules-ann...sting-guidelines-new-members.html#post1565424 | *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-c...ormation-regarding-graphic-cards-newbies.html.

I'm also working on a newbie's guide to networking and hard disk partitioning but it will take a looong time.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 13, 2012)

^nice thing done ico....bookmarked this thread


----------



## 101gamzer (Sep 12, 2012)

Here is mine 
Sniper EliteV2(and still Digging)
God of War IV
Command & Conquer:Generals 2
The Darkness II
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/143360-super-street-fighter-iv-arcade-edition.html
Need for Speed:Hot Pursuit
Fallout3:Chaos & Destruction
The Elder Scrolls IV Oblivon
Metro:Last Night

Can you PLEASE add this category too MISC.(miscellaneous)
GTA V info leaked!


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 3, 2012)

this thread is missing from first post 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/156529-just-cause-2-a.html


----------



## gameranand (Dec 12, 2012)

Here is my Contribution finally.

*A*
Alan Wake - American Nightmare for PC
Afterfall : InSanity

*B*
Beyond Good and Evil 2
The official "Brink" Discussion Thread

*C*
Call of Juarez : The Gunslinger
Company of Heroes 2
Counter-Strike: Global Offensive announced
Call of Duty : World at War
Call of Juarez: The Cartel
Call of Duty : Black Ops Discussion thread


*D*
Dishonored Discussion Thread
Dark Souls discussion
Dragon Age III : Inquisition
The Darkness II discussion
Dynasty Warriors oficially announced for pc
Dirt 3 Discussion Thread
Duke Nukem FOREVER
Dead Space 2 Discussion Thread
Delta Force : Angel Falls

*F*
FlatOut 3: Chaos & Destruction
Far Cry 2 Discussion Thread


*H*
Half-Life 2 Discussion


*K*
Kane & Lynch


*L*
The Official Left 4 Dead/ Left 4 Dead 2 Multiplayer PARTAAYY!!
League of Legends


*M*
Medal of Honor : Warfighter
Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance Discussion Thread
Max Payne 3
Open-World Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes Unveiled
The Official Mafia & Mafia II Discussion Thread!
Metro 2033
MX vs. ATV Reflex [PC][X360][PS3][PSP]


*N*
Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit
Need For Speed WORLD
Need for Speed: Shift 2 Unleashed


*P*
Portal 2


*T*
The Walking Dead Series Discussion Thread
 Torchlight I/ II discussion thread
Tomb Raider Series Reboot
Total War Games Discussion
Tribes Ascend
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
Tron Evolution [PC][X360][PS3][PSP][NDS][Wii]


*R*
Reset - Game Debut Trailer
Resident Evil: Raccoon City Officially Announced
Red Faction: Armageddon thread!!


*S*
Street Fighter X Tekken Confirmed for PC
Sniper Elite V2 discussion
SUPER Street Fighter IV Arcade Edition
StarCraft 2: Heart of the Swarm
The Official 'Shank'' Thread [PSN] [XBLA] [PC]


*W*
Warhammer 40k Discussion

That would be all for now. I am on page 26 right now, will dig up more this evening. But where is ico, he hasn't updated the post lately. First I'll dig upto the mark and then I'll contact him to update the post as there is no point in updating right now as I'll dig up for a couple of days.


----------



## Flash (Dec 12, 2012)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/121370-prototype-spiderman-gta-bloodrayne-2-a.html


----------



## ico (Dec 12, 2012)

will add by tonight.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 13, 2012)

Updated my previous post with more. 

Alright ICO, I have digged upto page 26. Need I go more or should I stop ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 17, 2012)

Guys.. can anybody post the link for 'I am alive' discussion thread..couldn't find it on search


----------



## Flash (Dec 17, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Guys.. can anybody post the link for 'I am alive' discussion thread..couldn't find it on search


I think, there's none. Coz, the discussions happened in "Suggest a game" thread.


----------



## ico (Dec 17, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> I think, there's none. Coz, *the discussions happened in "Suggest a game" thread.*



Time to lock that thread then?


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 17, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> I think, there's none. Coz, the discussions happened in "Suggest a game" thread.



Oh.. I remember about I am Alive being discussed long time back but not sure it was discussed in "Suggest a game thread.."
that's y I searched for its dedicated thread & didn't get any result


----------



## gameranand (Dec 17, 2012)

ico said:


> Time to lock that thread then?



No. No. No. Some people have put a great effort to keep that thread clean. Sometimes sh1t happens you know that. Don't lock it.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 21, 2013)

Arma 2 thread?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 18, 2013)

There is no Dead Space thread?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 21, 2013)

I know that now this thread is just useless but still here are the new threads which have been made lately.

*A*
Ace Combat Assault Horizon

*B*
Batman Arkham Origins

*C*
Civilization V: Brave New World
Call of Duty Ghosts
Call of Juarez: Gunslinger
Cyberpunk 2077

*D*
Dead Space 3
Dmc Devil may Cry
Dark Souls 2

*M*
Mortal Kombat Komplete Edition
Metro Last Light

*N*
Need For Speed Rivals

*R*
Remember Me
Resident Evil Revelations

*S*
Saints Row 4
Splinter Cell Blacklist

*T*
Total War Rome 2
The Evil Within
The Witcher 3

*X*
XCOM: Enemy Unknown


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 21, 2013)

Goooooood Thread


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2013)

@gameranand: nice job...can u PM ico to add those in OP


----------



## gameranand (Jul 22, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> @gameranand: nice job...can u PM ico to add those in OP



He'll add when he have time, I'll just leave it as it is. He has not added my previous list either, seems like he is kinda busy nowadays.


----------



## hitman4 (Nov 17, 2013)

i need some info on bf3, cod ghost and bf4 multiplayer. How much internet speed do we need?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 17, 2013)

Not the place to ask these questions. Ask in respective threads and stop spamming in Sticky.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 24, 2014)

Best games for 2014 and beyond: The 36 best PS4, Xbox One, PS3, Xbox 360, PC and Wii U games - Pocket-lint


----------



## Flash (Jun 24, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Best games for 2014 and beyond: The 36 best PS4, Xbox One, PS3, Xbox 360, PC and Wii U games - Pocket-lint


Wrong thread. This thread is merely an index for the game discussions in TDF.
It should be in topgear's thread, forgot the name..


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 27, 2014)

[MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION] thread needs updating.........


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 28, 2014)

Some links in first post show full links instead of the link name [MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION]


----------



## Alok (Apr 28, 2015)

Why this thread is not being updated ?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 28, 2015)

Alok said:


> Why this thread is not being updated ?



Because no one cares anymore.


----------



## Alok (Apr 28, 2015)

If mods get me the control of first post, I will do it regularly.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 29, 2015)

Alok said:


> If mods get me the control of first post, I will do it regularly.



I contributed a lot for this thread if you look to previous pages. No one cared to edit the first post so I stopped caring and moved on.


----------



## Faun (Apr 29, 2015)

Updated thread. Thanks for the updates, [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] and fellow members.

If there are any more link, just submit a new post here.


----------



## Alok (Apr 29, 2015)

*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/180095-hearthstone.html?highlight=hearthstone

*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/191157-pc-only-dirt-rally-early-access.html


----------



## gameranand (Apr 29, 2015)

*D*
Dirt Rally (Edit Title of this thread please, looks messy)
Don Bradman Cricket 2014

*G*
[PC] Grand Theft Auto V
Guild Wars 2

*H*
Heroes of the Storm

*L*
League of Legends


*M*
Mortal Kombat X

*S*
SOMA
Star Wars Battlefront

*W*
WWE 2K15

Will add more later.


----------



## Faun (Apr 29, 2015)

Added. 

Add others in separate post.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 30, 2015)

Faun said:


> Added.
> 
> Add others in separate post.



Sure. 

- - - Updated - - -

*C*
Civilization Beyond Earth
The Crew

*D*
DayZ
Divinity Original Sin
Dragon Ball Xenoverse

*E*
Escape Dead Island


*G*
Game of Thrones: The Telltale Game Series
Ghost Recon Phantoms
Grey Goo

*H*
Homeworld

*L*
Lost Ark

*M*
Medal of Honor

*P*
Payday/Payday 2
Pillars of Eternity
Pro Evolution Soccer

*U*
Unturned

*W*
The Wolf Among Us

That is all for now. I have completed till Page no. 5, lurkers dig deeper.


----------



## Faun (Apr 30, 2015)

Updated !

- - - Updated - - -
  [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]

sorted the list

if you are interested you can run this python program to sort the list

keep the input file(list.txt) in the same folder


```
import re
import operator

inFile = open('list.txt')
outFile = open('list_new.txt','w')

index = []
fileRowArray = []

gameNameandURL = {}
sortedGameNameandURL = {}
sortedIndexedGameNameAndURL = {}

count = 0

fileRow = inFile.readline().strip()
index.append(fileRow)

def GenerateSortedIndexed( fileRowArray):
    try:           
        gameNameArray = [ g.group(1) for x in fileRowArray for g in [ re.search('\](.+?)\[',x) ] if g]
    except AttributeError:
        gameNameArray = "Not found !"        

    gameNameandURL = dict(zip(gameNameArray,fileRowArray))
    sortedGameNameandURL = sorted(gameNameandURL.items(), key=operator.itemgetter(0))
    sortedIndexedGameNameAndURL[count] = sortedGameNameandURL
    del gameNameArray[:]
    del fileRowArray[:]
    gameNameandURL.clear()


for line in inFile:
    fileRow = line.strip()    
           
    if (fileRow.startswith("[B]")):
        
        GenerateSortedIndexed( fileRowArray)
        
        index.append(fileRow)
        count = count + 1
        

    if (fileRow != '' and not fileRow.startswith("[B]") ):
        fileRowArray.append(fileRow)        
        continue
#for loop ends  

    
GenerateSortedIndexed( fileRowArray) 

    
for i in range(len(index) ):
    outFile.write(index[i])
    outFile.write("\n")    
    for j in range(len(sortedIndexedGameNameAndURL[i])):
        outFile.write(str(sortedIndexedGameNameAndURL[i][j][1]))
        outFile.write("\n")
        
    outFile.write("\n\n\n")   
#for loop ends    


outFile.flush()
outFile.close
inFile.close
```

list.txt content

```
[NOPARSE][B]A[/B]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/145014-ace-combat-assault-horizon.html"]Ace Combat Assault Horizon[/URL] 2011
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/149712-afterfall-insanity.html"]Afterfall : InSanity[/URL] 2011
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/174616-age-empires-ii-hd.html"]Age of Empires 2 HD[/URL]
[url=*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/149975-alan-wake-pc.html]Alan Wake for PC[/url] 2010
[url=*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/141995-alice-madness-returns-multi-platform.html]Alice: Madness Returns [Multi-Platform][/url] 2011 
[url=*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/133916-assassins-creed-brotherhood.html]Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood[/url] 2010 
[url=*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/140298-assassins-creed-revelations.html]Assassin's Creed: Revelations[/url] 2011
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/152737-assassins-creed-3-a.html"]Assassin's Creed 3[/URL] 2012 
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/191089-assassins-creed-chronicles.html"]Assassin's Creed: Chronicles[/URL]
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/186193-assassins-creed-rogue.html"]Assassin's Creed: Rogue[/URL]


[B]B[/B]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/121420-batman-arkham-asylum-my-review-game-discussion.html"]Batman: Arkham Asylum[/URL] 2009
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/134958-batman-arkham-city.html"]Batman: Arkham City[/URL] 2011
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/172531-batman-arkham-origins.html"]Batman: Arkham Origins[/URL]
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/181772-batman-arkham-knight.html"]Batman: Arkham Knight[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/137117-battlefield-3-discussion.html"]Battlefield 3 Single Player[/URL] 2011
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/156391-battlefield-3-multiplayer-discussion.html"]Battlefield 3 Mutliplayer[/URL] 2011
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/178995-battlefield-4-a.html"]Battlefield 4[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/157258-beyond-good-evil-2-a.html"]Beyond Good and Evil 2[/URL]  2010
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/137834-official-brink-discussion-thread.html"]Brink[/URL] 2011
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/144637-borderlands-2-yes-its-official-peeps.html"]Borderlands 2[/URL] 2012
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/140409-bioshock-bioshock-2-a.html"]Bioshock 1 & 2[/URL] 2007 2010
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/140420-bioshock-infinite.html"]Bioshock: Infinite[/URL] 2013
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/161412-blacklight-retribution-anyone.html"]Blacklight: Retribution[/URL] 2012
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/137068-bulletstorm-here.html"]Bulletstorm[/URL] 2011


[B]C[/B]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/137586-call-juarez-bound-blood.html"]Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood[/URL] 2009
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/162864-call-juarez-gunslinger.html"]Call of Juarez: The Gunslinger[/URL] 2013
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/137549-call-juarez-cartel.html"]Call of Juarez: The Cartel[/URL] 2011
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/132939-call-duty-black-ops-discussion-thread.html"]Call of Duty: Black Ops[/URL] 2010
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/152811-call-duty-black-ops-2-a.html"]Call of Duty: Black Ops 2l[/URL] 2012
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/173386-call-duty-ghosts-announced.html"]Call of Duty Ghosts[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/138718-call-duty-modern-warfare-3-a.html"]Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3[/URL] 2011
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/145154-call-duty-world-war.html"]Call of Duty: World at War[/URL] 2008
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/190933-black-ops-iii.html"]Call of Duty: Black Ops 3[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/154534-c-c-generals-2-a.html"]Command & Conquer: Generals 2[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/131544-commandos-series.html"]Commandos Series[/URL] 1999-2006
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/132572-civilization-v.html"]Civilization V[/URL] 2010
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/172457-civilization-v-brave-new-world.html"]Civilization V: Brave New World[/URL]
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/185275-civilization-beyond-earth.html"]Civilization Beyond Earth[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/156527-company-heroes-2-a.html"]Company of Heroes 2[/URL] 2013
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/136888-crysis-2-a.html"]Crysis 2[/URL] 2011
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/155435-crysis-3-a.html"]Crysis 3[/URL] 2013 
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/145037-counter-strike-global-offensive-announced.html"]Counter-Strike: Global Offensive[/URL] 2012
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/165124-cyberpunk-2077-a.html"]Cyberpunk 2077[/URL]
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/190282-cities-skyline.html"]Cities Skyline[/URL]


[B]D[/B]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/132909-darksiders-wrath-war-4.html"]Darksiders[/URL] 2010 
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/141848-darksiders-ii.html"]Darksiders 2[/URL] 2012
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/137106-dead-island.html"]Dead Island[/URL] 2011
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/140590-deus-ex-human-revolution.html"]Deus Ex: Human Revolution[/URL] 2010
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/190907-deus-ex-mankind-divided.html"]Deus Ex: Mankind Divided[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/139289-dmc-2012-devil-may-cry-discussion.html"]Devil May Cry Series[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/137766-diablo-iii-discussion.html"]Diablo 3[/URL] 2011
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/155692-dishonored-discussion-thread.html"]Dishonored[/URL] 2012
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/151882-dirt-4-dirt-showdown.html"]Dirt 4 & DiRT Showndown[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/140075-dota-warcraft-3-frozen-throne-expansion-map-icefrog.html"]DOTA[/URL] 2003
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/155817-dota-2-a.html"]DOTA 2[/URL] 2013
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/136989-dragon-age-ii.html"]Dragon Age 2[/URL] 2011
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/163503-dragon-age-iii-inquisition.html"]Dragon Age 3: Inquisition[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/133022-dragon-age-origins.html"]Dragon Age: Origins[/URL] 2009
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/146853-driver-san-francisco.html"]Driver: San Francisco[/URL] 2011 
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/140855-dungeon-siege-iii-discussion-thread.html"]Dungeon Siege 3[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/163948-dark-souls-discussion.html"]Dark Souls 1: Prepare to Die[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/172554-dark-souls-ii.html"]Dark Souls 2[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/163503-dragon-age-iii-inquisition.html"]Dragon Age III: Inquisition[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/151846-darkness-ii-discussion.html"]The Darkness II[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/151115-dynasty-warriors-oficially-announced-pc.html"]Dynasty Warriors[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/137508-dirt-3-discussion-thread.html"]Dirt 3[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/138436-duke-nukem-forever.html"]Duke Nukem FOREVER[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/136710-dead-space-2-discussion-thread.html"]Dead Space 2[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/169562-dead-space-3-a.html"]Dead Space 3[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/141672-delta-force-angel-falls.html"]Delta Force: Angel Falls[/URL]
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/176914-dying-light.html"]Dying Light[/URL]
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/191157-dirt-rally.html"]Dirt Rally[/URL]
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/184149-don-bradman-cricket.html"]Don Bradman Cricket 2014[/URL]
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/186501-mmo-dayz-hardest-yet-most-addictive-survival-fps.html"]DayZ[/URL]
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/190746-divinity-original-sin.html"]Divinity Original Sin[/URL]
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/189893-dragon-ball-xenoverse.html"]Dragon Ball Xenoverse[/URL]




[B]E[/B]
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/180640-evolve.html"]Evolve[/URL]
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/188745-escape-dead-island.html"]Escape Dead Island[/URL]

[B]F[/B]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/143543-f1-2011-discussion.html"]F1 2011[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/142709-f-3-r.html"]F[/URL] 2011
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/142334-fable-3-a.html"]Fable 3[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/101133-fallout-3-a.html"]Fallout 3[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/133020-fallout-new-vegas.html"]Fallout: New Vegas[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/142049-far-cry-3-a.html"]Far Cry 3[/URL]
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/182241-far-cry-4-a.html"]Far Cry 4[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/139443-fifa-12-discussion.html"]FIFA 12[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/160330-fifa-13-a.html"]FIFA 13[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/149685-flatout-3-chaos-destruction.html"]Flatout 3: Chaos & Destructionh[/URL]



[B]G[/B]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/161382-grid-2-thread.html"]GRID 2[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/137304-ghostbusters-sanctum-slime-xbla-psn-pc.html"]Ghostbusters: Sanctum of Slime[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/153531-god-war-iv.html"]God of War IV[/URL] [NOT PC]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/53712-gta-heaven.html"]GTA Heaven[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/104492-gta-iv-game-discussion.html"]GTA 4[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/148022-gta-v-coming-soon-finally-d.html"]GTA 5[/URL] (Console)
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/184553-pc-grand-theft-auto-v-38.html"][PC] Grand Theft Auto V[/URL]
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/189651-guild-wars-2-a.html"]Guild Wars 2[/URL]
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/188435-game-thrones-telltale-games-series.html"]Game of Thrones: The Telltale Game Series[/URL]
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/183400-ghost-recon-phantoms.html"]Ghost Recon Phantoms[/URL]
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/189644-grey-goo.html"]Grey Goo[/URL]




[B]H[/B]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/845-half-life-2-discussion.html"]Half-Life 2[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/149044-hawx-2-a.html"]HAWX 2[/URL]
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/180095-hearthstone.html"]Hearthstone[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/140598-hitman-absolution.html"]Hitman: Absolution[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/137541-homefront-talks.html"]Homefront[/URL]
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/191072-heroes-storm.html"]Heroes of the Storm[/URL]
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/189045-homeworld-series-discussion.html"]Homeworld[/URL]



[B]I[/B]


[B]J[/B]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/156529-just-cause-2-a.html"]Just Cause 2[/URL]
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/189946-just-cause-3-a.html"]Just Cause 3[/URL]




[B]K[/B]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/75155-kane-lynch.html"]Kane & Lynch[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/152327-kingdom-amalur-reckoning-discussion.html"]Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning[/URL]
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/191154-kerbal-space-program.html"]Kerbal Space Program[/URL]
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/183558-killing-floor-2-discussion.html"]Killing Floor 2[/URL]
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/188603-rpg-lost-ark.html"]Lost Ark[/URL]



[B]L[/B]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/consoles/158143-last-us.html"]Last of Us[/URL] [PS3]
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/177752-league-legends.html"]League of Legends[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/122393-official-left-4-dead-left-4-dead-2-multiplayer-partaayy.html"]Left 4 Dead & Left 4 Dead 2[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/140900-l-noire-thread.html"]L.A. Noire[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/146965-lord-rings-war-north.html"]Lord of the Rings: War in the North[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/155448-lost-planet-3-a.html"]Lost Planet 3[/URL]



[B]M[/B]
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/180239-mad-max.html"]Mad Max[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/130548-official-mafia-mafia-ii-discussion-thread.html"]Mafia & Mafia II[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/124429-mass-effect-mass-effect-2-discussion.html"]Mass Effect 2[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/134956-mass-effect-3-a.html"]Mass Effect 3[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/138870-max-payne-3-a.html"]Max Payne 3[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/153108-medal-honor-warfighter.html"]Medal of Honor: Warfighter[/URL]
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/131562-medal-honor-discussion.html"]Medal of Honor[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/150596-return-ripper-mgr-revengeance.html"]Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance[/URL]
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/162641-metal-gear-solid-ground-zero.html"]Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroe[/URL]
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/190227-metal-gear-solid-v-phantom-pain.html"]Metal Gear Solid 5: The Phantom Pain[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/144026-metro-2033-a.html"]Metro 2033[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/141604-metro-last-light-discussion-thread.html"]Metro: Last Light[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/174149-mortal-kombat-komplete.html"]Mortal Kombat Komplete Edition[/URL]
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/184343-mortal-kombat-x.html"]Mortal Kombat X[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/107379-mirrors-edge-review-discussion.html"]Mirror's Edge[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/135522-mx-vs-atv-reflex-pc-x360-ps3-psp.html"]MX vs. ATV Reflex [PC][X360][PS3][PSP][/URL]


[B]N[/B]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/133338-need-speed-hot-pursuit.html"]Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit 2010[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/157922-need-speed-most-wanted-reboot.html"]Need for Speed: Most Wanted[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/174113-need-speed-rivals.html"]Need For Speed Rivals[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/146081-need-speed-run.html"]Need for Speed: Run[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/134582-need-speed-shift-2-unleashed.html"]Need for Speed: Shift 2[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/141129-need-speed-world.html"]Need For Speed World[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/140083-ninja-blade.html"]Ninja Blade[/URL]
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/185814-no-man-s-sky-vast-game-crafted-algorithms.html"]No Man's Sky[/URL]


[B]O[/B]
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/188576-outlast-dicussion-thread.html"]Outlast[/URL]
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/188320-overwatch-blizzards-competitive-fps.html"]Overwatch[/URL]



[B]P[/B]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/145430-portal-1-a.html"]Portal 1[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/137062-portal-2-a.html"]Portal 2[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/138939-prey-2-a.html"]Prey 2[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/121370-prototype-spiderman-gta-bloodrayne-2-a.html"]Prototype[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/152803-prototype-2-thread.html"]Prototype 2[/URL]
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/179894-project-cars.html"]Project CARS[/URL]
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/187887-payday-payday-2-discussion-thread.html"]Payday/Payday 2[/URL]
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/190689-pillars-eternity.html"]Pillars of Eternity[/URL]
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/190202-pro-evolution-soccer.html"]Pro Evolution Soccer[/URL]




[B]Q[/B]


[B]R[/B]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/137060-rage.html"]Rage[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/154942-ridge-racer-unbounded.html"]Ridge Racer: Unbounded[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/170162-remember-me.html"]Remember Me[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/156088-reset-game-debut-trailer.html"]Reset[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/138935-resident-evil-5-a.html"]Resident Evil 5[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/151579-resident-evil-6-a.html"]Resident Evil 6[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/138628-resident-evil-raccoon-city-officially-announced.html"]Resident Evil: Raccoon City[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/172895-resident-evil-revelations.html"]Resident Evil Revelations[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/147358-red-faction-armageddon-thread.html"]Red Faction: Armageddon[/URL]
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/179210-rocksmith-2014-progress-report.html"]Rocksmith 2014[/URL]



[B]S[/B]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/144175-saints-row-3-a.html"]Saints Row 3[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/171577-saints-row-iv.html"]Saints Row 4[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/161216-samurai-ii-vengeance.html"]Samurai 3: Vengeance[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/136917-silent-hill-2-pc-ps2.html"]Silent Hill 2[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/consoles/154930-silent-hill-hd-collection.html"]Silent Hill HD Collection[/URL] [PS3]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/102198-silent-hill-homecoming-discussion.html"]Silent Hill: Homecoming[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/153729-simcity.html"]Simcity[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/152682-sleeping-dogs.html"]Sleeping Dogs[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/157160-sniper-elite-v2-discussion.html"]Sniper Elite V2[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/155777-sniper-ghost-warrior-2-pc.html"]Sniper: Ghost Warrior[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/156304-spec-ops-line.html"]Spec Ops: The Line[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/158060-splinter-cell-blacklist.html"]Splinter Cell: Blacklist[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/138985-splinter-cell-series.html"]Splinter Cell Series[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/127446-split-second-velocity-kick-ass-game.html"]Split Second: Velocity[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/130947-s-t-l-k-e-r-series-discussion.html"]S.T.A.L.K.E.R[/URL]
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/183717-s-t-l-k-e-r-lost-alpha.html"]S.T.A.L.K.E.R Lost Alpha[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/137015-star-wars-force-unleashed-2-a.html"]Star Wars: Force Unleashed 2[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/158080-star-wars-old-republic-partly-f2p-bf3-premium-content.html"]Star Wars: Old Republic[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/149620-syndicate.html"]Syndicate[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/147653-street-fighter-x-tekken-confirmed-pc.html"]Street Fighter X Tekken[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/143360-super-street-fighter-iv-arcade-edition.html"]SUPER Street Fighter IV Arcade Edition[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/146856-starcraft-2-heart-swarm.html"]StarCraft 2: Heart of the Swarm[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/133355-official-shank-thread-psn-xbla-pc.html"]Shank [PSN] [XBLA] [PC][/URL]
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/180033-soma.html"]SOMA[/URL]
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/191039-star-wars-battlefront.html"]Star Wars Battlefront[/URL]


[B]T[/B]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/74868-team-fortress-2-a.html"]Team Fortress 2[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/136735-test-drive-unlimited-2-discussion.html"]Test Drive: Unlimited[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/64303-elder-scrolls-iv-oblivion.html"]The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/140477-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim.html"]The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim[/URL]
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/172381-elder-scrolls-online.html"]The Elder Scrolls Online[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/172898-evil-within-project-zwei-bethesda.html"]The Evil Within[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/162332-walking-dead-series-discussion-thread.html"]The Walking Dead Series[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/139445-witcher-2-witcher-enhanced-edition.html"]The Witcher 2: Enhanced Edition[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/168798-witcher-3-a.html"]The Witcher 3[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/102828-tomb-raider-underworld.html"]Tomb Raider: Underworld[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/142205-tom-clancys-ghost-recon-future-soldier.html"]Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Future Soldier[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/151833-tony-hawk-pro-skater-hd.html"]Tony Hawk Pro Skater HD[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/164859-torchlight-i-ii-discussion-thread.html"] Torchlight I/ II discussion thread[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/134775-tomb-raider-series-reboot.html"]Tomb Raider Series Reboot[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/152789-transformers-fall-cybertron.html"]Transformers: Fall of Cybertron[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/152839-strategy-total-war-games-discussion.html"]Total War Games Discussion[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/168929-total-war-rome-ii.html"]Total War Rome 2[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/149941-tribes-ascend.html"]Tribes Ascend[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/135525-tron-evolution-pc-x360-ps3-psp-nds-wii.html"]Tron Evolution [PC][X360][PS3][PSP][NDS][Wii][/URL]
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/182701-crew.html"]The Crew[/URL]
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/178539-wolf-among-us.html"]The Wolf Among Us[/URL]




[B]U[/B]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/79745-urban-terror-where-quake-meets-reality.html"]Urban Terror[/URL]
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/190544-unturned.html"]Unturned[/URL]



[B]V[/B]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/143636-virtua-tennis-4-a.html"]Virtua Tennis 4[/URL]


[B]W[/B]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/154886-warhammer-40k-discussion.html"]Warhammer 40k Discussion[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/159680-walking-dead-fps-activision.html"]Walking Dead FPS[/URL]
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/188999-warframe.html"]Warframe[/URL]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/158078-watchdogs-ubisoft-pc-xbox360-ps3.html"]Watchdogs[/URL]
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/190318-wolfenstein-old-blood.html"]Wolfenstein: Old Blood[/URL]
[URL="*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/191090-wwe2k15.html"]WWE 2K15[/URL]


[B]X[/B]
[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/172455-xcom-enemy-unknown-discussion.html"]XCOM: Enemy Unknown[/URL]


[B]Y[/B]


[B]Z[/B]
[/NOPARSE]
```


----------



## gameranand (May 1, 2015)

As you have already sorted the list so no need for me right now I guess. 
I always provide sorted list to you but the problem is migrating them with the rest of the list for which I don't have access as normal member.


----------



## Cyberghost (May 8, 2015)

Euro Truck Simulator 2


----------



## Faun (May 8, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Euro Truck Simulator 2



Added.


----------



## Vyom (May 20, 2015)

It's about time we start the "Q" section too, with Quantum Break!
Quantum Break


----------



## Cyberghost (May 28, 2015)

FIFA 16


----------



## Zangetsu (May 30, 2015)

Aliens : Colonial Marines
Blades of Time
Castlevania:Lords of Shadow 
Far Cry 2
Hard Reset
I am Alive
Karateka Returns
King of Fighters XIII
Rage of the Dragons
Walking Dead Series


----------



## Faun (Jun 1, 2015)

Updated !


----------



## Vyom (Jun 10, 2015)

Mirror's Edge Catalyst!!
*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/191984-mirror-s-edge-catalyst.html


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 16, 2015)

South Park: The Fractured But Whole
Hitman
Mass Effect Andromeda
Monster Hunter: World


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2015)

Updated !


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 18, 2015)

American Truck Simulator
South Park: The Stick of Truth
Trackmania® Turbo
Anno 2205
Project Cars 2
Shenmue III
Elex
 Devil May Cry® 4 Special Edition
Resident Evil Revelations 2 / Biohazard Revelations 2
Resident Evil / biohazard HD REMASTER
Wasteland 2
Final fantasy® xiii-2
Final fantasy® xiii
LIGHTNING RETURNS™: FINAL FANTASY® XIII
WWE 2K16
Torment: Tides of Numenera
Crusader Kings II
 Warhammer 40,000: Inquisitor - Martyr
Rocket League
Way of the Samurai 4
Mafia III
Halo Wars 2
Victor Vran
Sword Coast Legends
Hotline Miami
Hotline Miami 2: Wrong Number
Act of Aggression
One Piece Pirate Warriors 3
RollerCoaster Tycoon World
Star Citizen
Sherlock Holmes: The Devil's Daughter
Assassin's Creed: Syndicate
Undertale
Stellaris
Vampyr
Plague Inc: Evolved
Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen
Homeworld: Deserts of Kharak
Street Fighter V
Recore
The Witness
Bombshell
Quantum Break
Romance of the Three Kingdoms 13
One Piece Burning Blood
Firewatch
Xenonauts 2
Watch Dogs 2
軒轅劍外傳穹之扉(The Gate of Firmament)
SUPERHOT
Master of Orion
Forza motorsport 6: Apex
The Surge
Casey Powell Lacrosse 16
Wolcen: Lords of Mayhem
Kingdom Come: Deliverance
Sniper Elite 4
Stardew Valley
I Am Setsuna
Tyranny
Battleborn
Planet Coaster
Renowned Explorers: International Society
The Technomancer
No Man's Sky
Battlefleet Gothic: Armada
Seven: The Days Long Gone
Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War 3
Total War™: WARHAMMER®
STAR WARS
Sid Meier’s Civilization® VI
Sniper: Ghost Warrior 3
Dragon Ball Xenoverse 2
Styx: Shards of Darkness
Agents of Mayhem
Call of Cthulhu
Prey
Gwent: The witcher card game
Dead Rising 4
Scalebound
Forza Horizon 3
We Happy Few
Tekken 7
Steep
Gears of War 4
Crackdown 3
Sea of Thieves
Just Dance 2017
Quake Champions
BioShock: The Collection Remaster
Ride 2
Dead Rising
UNO
Nier: Automata
Wasteland 3
Red Dead Redemption 2
Shadow Tactics: Blades of the Shogun
The Avengers Project
Dirt 4
Pillars of Eternity II: DEADFIRE
Destiny 2
Total War: Warhammer 2
Bayonetta
Need for Speed Payback
Vanquish
Crew 2
Far Cry 5
A Way Out
Anthem


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 13, 2015)

*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/191408-fallout-4-a.html

Add Fallout 4


----------



## Vyom (Jan 31, 2016)

Update: Rocket League:
*forum.digit.in/gamerz/192652-rocket-league.html

Trackmania:
*forum.digit.in/gamerz/85450-official-trackmania-nations-forever-thread.html

Can't believe Trackmania wasn't in the list!


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 11, 2017)

Star Wars: Battlefront II
Super Lucky's Tale
The Last Night
Ashen
Ori and the Will of the Wisps
Metro Exodus
Life is Strange: Before the Storm
Dishonored: Death of the Outsider
Wolfenstein II: The New Colossus
The Evil Within 2
Pyre
Biomutant
Jurassic World: Evolution
Age of Empires IV
Final Fantasy XV
Cuphead
Nioh: Complete Edition / 仁王 Complete Edition
Mutant Year Zero: Road to Eden
Northgard
Shadow of The Tomb Raider
Tom Clancy’s The Division 2
Soul Calibur VI
Tennis World Tour
INSOMNIA: The Ark
Serious Sam 4: Planet Badass
RAGE 2
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2
Fallout 76
Battlefield V
Assassin's Creed: Odyssey
Warhammer: Chaosbane
HITMAN 2
Just Cause 4
Devil May Cry 5
STARFIELD
The Elder Scrolls VI
Wolfenstein Youngblood
GRIP
Dead or Alive 6
Twin Mirror
DOOM Eternal
Forza Horizon 4
Gears Tactics
Gears 5
Session
Halo Infinite
Dying Light 2
The Avengers Project
Babylon's Fall
The Quiet Man
STAR WARS: Jedi Fallen Order
Yakuza 0
Yakuza Kiwami
Control
The Outer Worlds
Mortal Kombat 11
Borderlands 3
Detroit: Become Human


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 13, 2020)

for me many threads are showing http 404. Is it me or everyone facing this?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 18, 2020)

avinandan012 said:


> for me many threads are showing http 404. Is it me or everyone facing this?


Yeah digit changed the domain of the forum and now most of the threads are broken due to this. Maybe @ico can fix some day


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 18, 2020)

@Anorion can you help in this regard?


----------



## ico (May 1, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Yeah digit changed the domain of the forum and now most of the threads are broken due to this. Maybe @ico can fix some day


I don't have that level of access now.

A fix would be running a regex-based replacement for such URLs for all posts in the database or some kind of mod_redirect on the original domain.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 1, 2020)

ico said:


> I don't have that level of access now.
> 
> A fix would be running a regex-based replacement for such URLs for all posts in the database or some kind of mod_redirect on the original domain.


@Raaabo may be able to do something like this.


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 24, 2020)

The Lord of the Rings: Gollum
Suicide Squad: Kill the Justice League
Gotham Knights
Fable
Grounded
Yakuza: Like a Dragon
Mafia: Definitive Edition


----------



## Desmond (Aug 25, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> @Raaabo may be able to do something like this.


For this we need some kind of redirect from the thinkdigit domain to the geek.digit.in domain.

URL rewrite in a reverse proxy perhaps?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 25, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> For this we need some kind of redirect from the thinkdigit domain to the geek.digit.in domain.
> 
> URL rewrite in a reverse proxy perhaps?


Maybe but whatever it is, only @Raaabo will be able to make the changes. Btw found this:
*wpscholar.com/blog/redirect-old-domain-to-new-domain-via-htaccess/


----------

